# Ford 8n TROUBLE



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a 1952 Ford 8n tractor.It was running fine lost power and quit on me.I new it needed some TLC so I changed the plugs,plug wires,points,condenser,coil,and replaced all the wiring.The carb. was in bad shape so I put a new one on.I have good fire at the plugs,gas to plugs,good compression.Stactic timed it.IT turns over real good and trys to start but no go.What did I miss?I can not figure it out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm wondering what you were doing when it lost power and quit? Could be the governor, but I'm curious if you tried to start your tractor as you replaced parts. Make sure you have a plenty of fuel in the tank as well, as these gravity feed tractors can act up if the fuel is a bit low. Also, if you have an inline fuel filter, that could give you some grief, as well as a plugged fuel screen in the tank or the carb.


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I'm wondering what you were doing when it lost power and quit? Could be the governor, but I'm curious if you tried to start your tractor as you replaced parts. Make sure you have a plenty of fuel in the tank as well, as these gravity feed tractors can act up if the fuel is a bit low. Also, if you have an inline fuel filter, that could give you some grief, as well as a plugged fuel screen in the tank or the carb.


The cab, is clean,have plenty of gas,


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

Horse said:


> The cab, is clean,have plenty of gas,


NO in line filter


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

Horse said:


> NO in line filter


WaS PUTTING OUT HAY WHEN IT LOST POWER AND QUIT


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So how about that governor? Spring broke, rod stuck..... linkage came apart....?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Horse,

Do you have a blue/white spark capable of jumping 1/4"? A reddish/orange spark is not good enough.

Your 8N has 3 fuel screens in the fuel system: 

1) Screen attached to the shut-off valve on the sediment bowl...sticks up inside the tank. See attached diagram. 

2) Screen inside the sediment bowl. Item #14 on attached diagram. 

3) Screen attached to the inlet elbow at the carburetor. Item 16 on carburetor diagram.

To test these screens pull the drain plug out of the carburetor bowl and check flow. An intermittent or trickle flow is not good enough. 


Also check that you do not have an obstruction in your air intake system, like a rag, etc.


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

*Still have 8n problem*

,please HELP I still have not got tractor to start.I will tell you all what i have done so far.If any one knows something I missed it would be greatly appreciated.I am stumped' I have great fuel to carb. have spark (white) to plugs' coil tests good'new condenser and points.Static timed distributer which is new'Pulled carb. checked float which is set on the money 'needle valve is free and seating.Carb is new'Put new gasket and sealer on manifold before putting carb. back on.Have great draw at manifold.Oh and I put on new balest resister.New spring on governor o play.Rods are straight to governor.New ignition switch.I think that about covers it.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I had an old ford quit like that...broken teeth on the timing gears.


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks have not checked that yet but I will.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't see the muffler being plugged or restricted, but it only takes a second to loosen the clamp and put that theory to rest.
I only say that because I had a heck of a time getting mine started, tried for days! Then one day while I was cranking the engine over, I noticed that the muffler clamp didn't look right. I pushed the exhaust pipe to one side (where it is attached to the manifold) and away it went! I do that all the time now until I get the chance to install the new muffler.
Sounds silly, but maybe something let loose in the muffler and got you plugged up.


----------



## Horse (Feb 3, 2017)

No more problems with my 8N.Bought a 2017 John Deere 5045E.Problems Solved.Any one need 8N parts.Have lots of new ones.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Talk about extreme measures!! Good for you!! Let us have a look at that baby when you get it home.


----------

